# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  حفظ  504  برای کنکور فایده ای داره؟

## erik911

سلام.حفظ لغات ۵۰۴ برای کنکو  فایده ای داره؟

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> سلام.حفظ لغات ۵۰۴ برای کنکو  فایده ای داره؟


اتفاقا همین رو از معلم زبانمون پرسیدم
گفت نه تنها ۵۰۴ کافیه بلکه زیادیشه
 اگه کنکور زبان نیستی به جا این کارا بشین از کتابای خودت تست لغت بزن لغت داخل کتاب یاد بگیری بعد برو سراغ  حفظ ۵۰۴

اگه کنکور زبان هستی که خب ایراد نداره حفظ کن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Frozen

برای کنکور ریاضی و تجربی اضافه کاریه

----------


## spring__girl

> سلام.حفظ لغات ۵۰۴ برای کنکو  فایده ای داره؟


سلام
اگر میخواید کنکور منحصرا زبان بدید کتاب منحصرا زبان اناری کافیه و 504 بنظرم یکم بیشتر از سطحشه ولی برای منحصرا زبان میتونه به مقدار خوبی مفید باشه(در صورت وقت داشتن)
برای کنکور زبان عمومی هم که 100 درصد اضافه ست و اصلا لازم نیست.با وقتی که برای 504 میزارید میتونید تست کنکور لغت بزنید و میبینید که لغات 504 سطحشون بالاتر از کنکوره
من خودم 504 رو حفظم و ندیدم تو این 3 تا کنکوری که دادم لغتی بیاد که تو این کتاب باشه و تو کتاب خودمون نباشه
وقت طلاست اگر آزمون خاصی نمیدید حدالامکان این کتاب رو برای بعد کنکور نگه دارید
موفق باشید

----------


## alk1370

سلام.دوستان گفتنی ها رو گفتند ولی اگه هدفتون از مطالعه 504 تسلط روی لغات خارج از کتاب کلوز و ریدینگ هست که نیازی به مطالعه اش نیست.همون ریدینگهای کنکور های مختلف ریاضی تجربی انسانی هنر زبان و خارج رو از 90 تا 98 (میشه 108 ریدینگ  و 54 کلوز) کار کنید میبینید بیشتر لغات خارج از کتاب در کنکور های قبل تکرار شدند.برای کنکور زبان هم به نقل از اقای اناری میگم که ایشون گفته بودن در کانالشون که 504 جزو منابع کنکور سراسری و کنکور زبان نیست .برای کنکور ارشد هست.

----------


## Zahra77

*
خیلی زیاده 
لغت های کتاب اناری رو بخون 
تموم که شد 
کنار کتاب درک مطلبش هم یه دیکشنری داره 
اونم بخون 
دیگه ترکوندی لغتارو 
*

----------


## Rafolin403

یه لغت نامه همراه درک مطلب شهاب اناری هست لغتای خوبی داره که خیلیاشو تو درک مطلبای کنکوری دیدم
یه کار دیگه اینه که همه کنکورای زبانو بررسی کنی
مثلا همه عمومیای ۶ سال اخیر رو
هر لغت جدیدی دیدی بنویسیش و حفظ کنی

زیاد حاشیه نرید با لغتای کتابم میتونید ۶۰ درصد سوالاتو(غیر از گرامر) حل کنید که ۲۰ درصدم گرامر کنارش میزنید میشه ۸۰

----------


## A.H.M

> سلام.حفظ لغات ۵۰۴ برای کنکو  فایده ای داره؟


برای کنکور نه ولی برای بعد کنکور خیلی بدردت میخوره
الان فوکوست تو وهله اول رو لغات کتاب درسی باشه بعد لغتنامه های گاج شنیدم توربو جت لغتش خوبه یا لغات اناری رو بخون بعدا اگه علاقه داشتی تو اوقات فراغتت 504 یا 1100 رو بخون

----------


## SHINER

فایده ک داره ب هر حال دامنه لغاتت میره بالا شاید یه چن تایی ش ب دردت بخوره از اون همه
شما اگ لغات کتاب کمک درسی رو خوندید و فول شدید  با لغات کتاب
میتونید اقدام کنید برا خوندن این 
توو یوتیوب هم کانال هس ک اموزش داده
میتونید توو تایم های استرراحت اینارو گوش بدید ک وقت گیرم نباشه 
ولی ب هر حال انچنان لازم نیست شاید فقط چن تا لغتش ب دردت بخوره ن همه ش


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYFZCieqOC0&t=90s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijhU8VjnfF4

----------


## -Sara-

برای کنکور نه!

----------


## A.H.D

کلا برای کنکور هرچی لغت بیشتر بدونی مثل برگ برنده میشه برایت،اما لازم نیست این قدر وقت گذاشتن،خودم همیشه ریدینگ وکلوز که کار می کردم لغات جدید را می نوشتم در دفتری جداگانه که الحق و الانصاف اثر خیلی مثبتی روی روند من داشت با مطالعه این دفتر...

----------


## mahsa dr

اگ تایم اضافی داری علاوه بر لغات کتاب درسی خوبه که بلد باشی
ولی خب لغت حفظ کردن تنها به درد نمیخوره باید تمرین و تکرار انجام بدی تاخوب حفظت بشه

----------


## Ocean

بی فایده نیست
اگه وقت داری بخون،روزی 5-6لغتم بخونی تا کنکور تمومه

----------

